# Halloween sound effect tape.



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey!

So, when I was a kid, I remember my parents buying a Halloween cassette tape (this was at the very end of cassettes and about the time everyone started changing over to CDs ... but we were kinda poor, so, that took a while for my family). I loved it. I remember it was a black case and had an orange sticker on it. 

Here's five minutes of it from YouTube: 






Anyone remember this one? 

I wonder whatever happened to that tape? I remember having it toward the late 90s when I was in elementary school...but it seems lost now. I'd love to find a copy. It was probably the best sound effect tape.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Zombie,
I had this too back in the day, I think it was from Hallmark or Walmart. Recently I was able to get it downloaded, and put it on a CD that I play every Halloween. I will get the link for you when the geek gets home and finds it, or you might try googling for MP3 downloads of it.
The site I downloaded it from also has other old sound recordings including a good telling of the Legend of Sleepy Hollow.

There is a thread on the forum about this tape, and check this out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcgES8k_5po
Look at the 1:40 mark!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh yes  I still have mine! I LOVE THIS TAPE!

This is to Halloween to me, I remember the weekend I bought it back in 86 or 87, I was really young. I bought that tape, a ghost ceramic light and ceramic haunted house light. It was raining the weekend I bought it too, they were my first ever Halloween decorations. I know have this saved as an mp3 on my computer and use it each year on my mp3 player in my graveyard.

I still have all 3 things I bought that year and being a teenager then it took me some time to save the money up. Matter of fact I am looking on the shelf of my desk and the Halloween tape is sitting there


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

I love this tape too! 
I was listening to it last weekend!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I had this too!! Thanks for helping me to remember it


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Tape? I am still spinning my Disney Chilling Thrilling Sounds Vinyl  HAHA I actually have this tape as well and I agree its fantastic. I love the older sound effect mixes.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Zombie Sean said:


> Hey!
> 
> So, when I was a kid, I remember my parents buying a Halloween cassette tape (this was at the very end of cassettes and about the time everyone started changing over to CDs ... but we were kinda poor, so, that took a while for my family). I loved it. I remember it was a black case and had an orange sticker on it.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, "I remember having it toward the late 90s when I was in elementary school..." I was in elementary school in the late 60s!!!! Enjoy your youth!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

http://monstermasks.blogspot.com/2010/10/horror-sounds-of-night.html


----------

